# Just a bit of a brag



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations- those are excellent accomplishments.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Congratulations on a great weekend!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW!! Congrats!!! : )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yahoooo, you go girl!
You might want to look into the new titles in AKC, there's graduate novice and graduate open. Very, very cool. Sort of halfway between novice and open, and then halfway between open and utility.


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Congratulations that is great!!! Keep up the great work...


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> yahoooo, you go girl!
> You might want to look into the new titles in AKC, there's graduate novice and graduate open. Very, very cool. Sort of halfway between novice and open, and then halfway between open and utility.


I did hear about the new titles and I will def have to try them out. I've competed in grad nov (as a non regular) with Layla before.

Just wondering... is there a prerequisite for these new titles? Can someone earn their grad open before getting a grad nov?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As far as I know, there's no prerequisite, but there are upper limits. For example, you can't compete in graduate novice if you have your CDX. You can't compete in graduate open if you have your UD. But I don't think there are any "lower limits". 
It's the same rulas as the non-regular classes, they remain non-regular classes but now they are titles. I want to get the graduate open so I can put GO after his name, LOL.




goldengirls550 said:


> I did hear about the new titles and I will def have to try them out. I've competed in grad nov (as a non regular) with Layla before.
> 
> Just wondering... is there a prerequisite for these new titles? Can someone earn their grad open before getting a grad nov?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^ Oh okay. I get it now. well i may have her CDX by the time a grad nov class is at a show i'm going to. but I can always train for the GO.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

WOW! What a great weekend you had. You should be proud. My favorite part of your post is below. Good for YOU!! 



goldengirls550 said:


> ... Oh well, she didn't know she hadn't gotten a leg by how happy she was when we left the ring. I was still very proud of my puppy girl.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep. lol I never get angry or frustrated in the ring. It just doesn't work with Layla. Regardless of how we do she always carries my ringband out of the ring with her whole back end wagging. She's such a goofball.


----------

